# Shooting Cars- Nikon d3000



## Ms.Juiicii (Feb 19, 2010)

*hi, i just recently purchased a nikon d3000. i been reading up on slrs and how to take pictures with it, and was wondering what is the best technique to go and shoot cars.  It will be mostly of them standing still pretty much like this, *1999 Mitsubishi Eclipse GST by *THood84 on deviantART*,thats the style im going for until i learn more and can take rolling shots, night shots, etc. Was also wondering how much of it is photoshopped or any other editing program is involved in  that picture looking that way... i would appreciate your help *


----------



## FORCFED (Feb 19, 2010)

When whooting cars, dont stand at regular heigh and take the picture. Get down low or even from above looking down. A CP (circular polarized) filter helps with the glare and the paint and glass. Take your pictures in the morning or right before the sun goes away. Also if the car is angled turn the wheel to face you.

Google will help to. Lost of tuturials on how to shoot cars can be found by searching.


----------



## R6_Dude (Feb 19, 2010)

www.carphototutorials.com


----------



## Ms.Juiicii (Feb 19, 2010)

R6_Dude said:


> www.carphototutorials.com


lol i was just going to post that up, its a very helpful website


----------



## KmH (Feb 19, 2010)

Try not to emulate the car photo you linked to. It's not very good.

Get a good Circular Polarizing Filter (C-PL) for your lens. It will help control reflections in the windows and on the bodies of the cars.

Here is another link you may find useful: Photograph Your Car - How To - Mopar Muscle Magazine

Go look through this thread:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/156045-mostly-automotive-my-photos.html


----------



## Ms.Juiicii (Feb 22, 2010)

KmH said:


> Try not to emulate the car photo you linked to. It's not very good.
> 
> Get a good Circular Polarizing Filter (C-PL) for your lens. It will help control reflections in the windows and on the bodies of the cars.
> 
> ...



yea im not it was just a reference the setting and car and far as photoshop what would be the main areas where i would have to photoshop to give it a professional look.


----------



## tdiprincess (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the links! I will definitely be keeping this all in mind next time I try car photo shoots (which is common for us, since DH buys and sells cars a lot)!


----------

